# Grackle down!



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I was looking for a squirrel and turned left to a tree line and and there were three. I chose this one because he puffed himself down. Anyway the slingshot was a natural with single 1-3/4 in golds gym green bands with 3/8 in steel. My favorite farm cat "cow enjoyed his meal and the corn will have one less predator.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey!!! Way to go! Those are hard to get into a decent range. That is a fine looking natural slingshot!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

We have been cutting limbs off our willow tree which make nice easy to work forks. The grackles are hard to get close to which is probably the only reason I got this one. Maybe I can get some shots on them at the river. They are all I've. Also my cat patches loves them more than pigeons which are the most abundant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice shot, man.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

gabeb said:


> I was looking for a squirrel and turned left to a tree line and and there were three. I chose this one because he puffed himself down. Anyway the slingshot was a natural with single 1-3/4 in golds gym green bands with 3/8 in steel. My favorite farm cat "cow enjoyed his meal and the corn will have one less predator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like hat natural and excellent shooting by the way!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

